# little heads up to all you small game hunters.



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

my buddy and a couple of his freinds went small game hunting and were riding on four wheelers to a different spot and a 10 gauge shotgun went off and shot one of his freinds in the back and he fell off and got ran over bc they couldnt stop fast enough and so they got off and 1 stayed with him and helped him and the other went for help. but soon he died in the hands of my buddy. R.I.P. Charley cox. just a little heads up to the people that think that just because something hasent happend before dosent mean that it wont happen to you soon.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

NO offense to you and your friends...but that why you should unload your guns or have the safety on....accidents like that don't happen to people that follow the safety rules.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Safety is rule #1

10 gauge for small game


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

god bless, not good, not good,unload those guns,


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Always unload. 10 gauge is kinda excessive for small game isnt it?


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Safety is rule #1
> 
> 10 gauge for small game


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

FredBearYooper said:


> but that why you should unload your guns ....accidents like that don't happen to people that follow the safety rules.


Unloaded when on or in a vehicle. the safety isn't enough. They are man made, mechanical devices and as we all know they can fail. 

Smoke sent.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.monroenews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091026/NEWS01/710269992


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

How tragic, in so many ways.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

very sad. always point those guns in a safe direction too.

later, dave


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Prayers from me and my family.Not fun to hear these thing especially with someone so young.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Rest in Peace prayers sent.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That is so sad, My condolences. Everyone should think of this when they are in the field next.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm very very sorry to hear that. Everyone out there please be safe.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are they doing any sort of funraiser for him???Maybe a few of us guys can help them out a little bit???


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

glongworth3232 said:


> Are they doing any sort of funraiser for him???Maybe a few of us guys can help them out a little bit???


yep at our school we are. and we have to raise 200 dollars


----------



## AR15 MAN (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm 15 and Kids like that give young hunters bad names because he didnt just unload it. If I saw something on my four wheeler, I could rack it and shoot fairly quick.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

AR15 MAN said:


> I'm 15 and Kids like that give young hunters bad names because he didnt just unload it. If I saw something on my four wheeler, I could rack it and shoot fairly quick.


yeah, it sure would be something if we all did what we were supposed to. The truth is that accidents happen, as much as we all try to prevent them. Prayers sent.

Pat


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

AR15 MAN said:


> I'm 15 and Kids like that give young hunters bad names because he didnt just unload it. If I saw something on my four wheeler, I could rack it and shoot fairly quick.


If u are on a 4 wheeler why have any shells in the gun period???just my thoughts.


----------



## Ohio_92 (Aug 24, 2009)

:sad:Come on...That makes me sick


----------



## Mathews_Archer84 (Sep 1, 2008)

Airport grad 2002 here.. I had a buddy of mine also taken away in a hunting accident when we were younger,it's a very horrible and tragic thing for his family,friends and the whole community.You never ever ever ever wanna see something like this happen, yes it was preventative and things shouldn't of turned out the way they did,but its just a reminder of how safe WE ALL need to be. My condolences.

Also, right now really isn't the time to be wondering why he had a 10 gauge or anything like that, same thing could of happened with a 410,20,or 12 gauge, a gun is a gun no matter what, this isn't csi Miami, its a forum.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------

